# Amalgamation of Air and Army Cadets Training



## btk_joker (30 Mar 2004)

Let‘s say I knew someone who told me that he was an Air Cadet who had a Sgt. that was also showing up on Army Cadet nights and teaching them drill and whatever else she can. This is because the Army Cadet CO is friends with her. The Air Cadet CO doesn‘t know quite what to do. 

My friend has looked through the CATOs and has found some semi-viable paragraphs that would indicate that she is not allowed to do this but is still a bit shady.

My friend would like to know if anyone knows anything that would be useful towards putting an end to this madness.

Please only reply if you have information that is useful.

Thanks,
J. Lightfoot


----------



## cdhoult (30 Mar 2004)

As far as I know, a cadet may volunteer with another unit while parading in their elemental uniform (i.e. the Air Cadet Sgt must be parading as an Air Cadet), as long as both CO‘s approve. The person cannot parade as an Army Sgt and an Air Sgt.

Depending on the province, this isn‘t an unusual practice, especially if one corps lacks senior cadets. The reasoning behind this, is that a lot of training is tri-service (Drill, Leadership, IT, even some M&C). 

If they are parading as a C/Sgt, in uniform, than it means they need to have an officer responsible for them. If the Air Cadet CO hasn‘t given permission, than it means that if anything happens, they‘re standing around without a leg to stand on, "Excuse me, CO, why was YOUR cadet not under superbision of one of your officers?"

CH


----------



## Caz (3 Apr 2004)

Why is this assistance ‘madness‘?  Just curious...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Apr 2004)

I don‘t see it as being any different than and Air Force type teaching Army guys drill during BMQ. There is also instances of Army pers teaching weapon handling to Naval guys. Be thankful someone is willing to help. If the CO‘s agree (as they seem to have), it‘s not your problem. She‘s filling a gap that‘s the Army cadets obviously can‘t.


----------



## fleeingjam (4 Apr 2004)

Yeah dude, like BMQ is the same all round almost everyone is learning the same thing. And yeah why is it madness. Its awsome that she‘s helpin them out.


----------



## Franko (4 Apr 2004)

All the power to her. If she becomes a problem let your CO handle it but ensure that you stay far away from the "madness"....

You don‘t want to be caught in the cross fire...especially if you have a personality conflict   

Regards


----------



## Jason Bourne (4 Apr 2004)

I actually did that, I was a Sgt. in #721 Hawk Sqd. Whitecourt, Alberta and I went over to the Army Cadets just down the road to teach them drill. Both CO and Training officers agreeed..it just made sense thats all.


----------

